# BSP Ocean Master rods on sale



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Got email.

See link.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rSubCode=4&cmid=SALN_OS_RODS_OFFSHORESURFRODS


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

are they on sale at the store too or just online?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Arrrrgggghhh!!!!! I was thinking about getting another one but won't need it in Germany!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Arrrrgggghhh!!!!! I was thinking about getting another one but won't need it in Germany!!!


Just get one anyway. You'll need one eventually. I know I need one heavy conventional and one 10ft spinning. There goes my allowance.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Old news*

I posted this 4 days ago. ....Tightlines

OM's on sale at BPS


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*HuskyMD*

Looks like online and phone orders only.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So let me guess--S/H is the 20% you're saving.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*S/H is $9.00*

I palce an order to check and then cancelled it.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI, stopped by BPS in Arundel Mills about a half an hour ago and asked if they would honor the online sale. Said you would have to print out the sale and bring it in. They would honor it then.

Man, those OM 12'ers are beasts! ... still want to see how they feel though. (Fighting a serious urge to get one on the way home tommorrow.)
 

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I sure would like to have one*

But am sure it will have to wait. This wedding of my daughter's is getting expensive. 

Does any one know how you get a count of your BSP points from using their credit card? Is it on your monthly statement?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

It's on their statement, but it takes at least 6 weeks for stuff charged on their credit card to show up.

I think you can check it online too. 

Still fighting the urge to head back to Arundel Mills. Orig $119, sale $89... not bad..

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Are you looking for spinning or casting??

I would love to get a casting one and match it with a Avet reel. But then I would like a spinning and match it to a Shimano Thunnus reel.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Right now, spinning. Can't decide whether to get the 11 or 12'. Most of the other surf rods I have are 12' so will probably get it.

20-50lb line, 6-12oz lure... man, that thing is a beast.

Also, the 11' is $82.49.

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You might as well save yourself a trip and*

get them both in one trip.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nah, don't need two. I'm looking at this one as an infrequently used rod. Save it for the big boys. Kind of a waste to use a broomstick for a 6" spot. I'd like to have a brute for the spring and fall runs. 

(Not trying to start a debate on OM's here.  ) 

Gonna go mow the grass and think about it... but chances are I'll be heading back to BPS tonight.  

Oh by the way Orest, I cured my shock knot failure I told you about at SPSP with your super glue idea. Did this a while back and forgot to mention it. The overhand on the mono was opening up whenever I hung on a bigun. No failure now, even with the moo-noses. Thanks for the tip.

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ya I got to cut my grass also.*

No problem about the tip. Got that from Mark Edwards.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi everyone. How's that compare to the Tica rods?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OM is a broom stick*

The Tica is good, I have one; really like it. But if you a real heaver get the OM.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I stayed away from that question. Accidently got myself in a few rod "discussions" on here lately.

Back to BPS's point thing. When I got my BPS credit card, I decided to earn me some points. Charged a bunch of home improvement stuff on it.... new central air for the house, some windows, trees taken down... paid it off the next month... and even tried to charge my new car... but Carmax wouldn't take it.   

They add up if you use for it for big purchases. 

Speaking of BPS, I hear an OM calling my name. Too good a deal to pass up. Heading out now.  

.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'm a heaver but I just don't have the right setup or right technique to be able to cast that far yet. Anyhow, what about a good baitcasting reel to go with OM or Tica? Any recommendation?

My better half spoiling me this fall so I'm in shopping for a new surf rod. 2 years ago I got 15' Daiwa Eliminator and Penn 7500 and it just doesn't cast right. Maybe not the right combo because I cast about the same distance with my 8+ yrs old 12' Quantum Blue Runner. On the Eliminator, I'm using a 20lbs with 5oz.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Baitcasting reel not my area of expertise*

But I keep on hearing about Penn Mag 525, Avet SX1, the Abu 6500ct3; just to name a few. Read pass thread in the distance casting forum.

The biggest problem with baitcasting reels for people with little or now experience is the birds nest. 

I don't use 20 # main line, try 15 #.

And check out the Capital Longcaster web site.

http://www.longcasters.org/


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Also check out the Okuma Solaris spinning*

rods and Okuma Coronado reels.

Great combo's for the money.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Yep been there at http://www.longcasters.org. That's the whole reason for a new setup. Trying to achieve a farther cast. Thanks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Got one. 
They honor any of "their" on-line sales. Just gotta print out a copy of the sale and they adjust it at the register. Don't be surprised if the guy at the fishing counter doesn't know this.

I have to say, it's one "purty" broomstick.  Not what I was expecting before I saw them earlier. Got the OM12SS, the 12' heavy. The distance is a lot farther to the first guide than my other rods. Don't know much about such, but it seems like a mile before the first guide. Anybody know why? 
Now, to setup a reel that can match the rod.

.


----------

